# Lobster by the pound where you are.



## jamesngalveston (Mar 15, 2014)

I am curious to know how much every one up north pays for a live lobster by the pound....Thanks for any info.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 15, 2014)

About $14 to $15 for a 1 to 1.25 pounder.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 15, 2014)

I would have thought it less...Thanks for the reply.


----------



## HillPeople (Mar 15, 2014)

About 10.50 for live 1.25 lb.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 15, 2014)

where are what state would that be hillpeople.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 15, 2014)

That price is delivered to my local grocery store. I also buy them from a place (St. Paul Seafood, in the Public Market) that has both a restaurant and retail seafood, but I don't recall the price from there. However, I just noticed that they sell a 1-lb lobster DINNER, i.e., fresh-cooked lobster, french fries, cole slaw, for $14. So I assume their live lobster must be a bit less.


----------



## RegionRat (Mar 15, 2014)

Most Asian markets around here get $10 a pound for cold water lobsters.

RR


----------



## grapeman (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't pay anything for live lobster here in the north - because I am one of those unlucky people that can't eat it. The only time I ate it was a bite in high school. My lips swelled all up, my throat closed up and I couldn't half breathe. Then there was the vomiting uncontrollably. I also ate some salad at a picnic and had a similar reaction so I asked what was in it and there was crabmeat in it. I have tried to stay away from it ever since. I even had to stop going to a couple restaurants because of cross contamination of food (from being deep fried in the same oil). I envy those of you guyus who eat it with no problems.


----------



## H2O (Mar 15, 2014)

In my home town 50.00 - 55.00 a dozen for shack size (about a pound).


----------



## HillPeople (Mar 15, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> where are what state would that be hillpeople.



Portland Maine waterfront James.


----------



## RegionRat (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you Mods... I took a shower and afterwards was going to edit my post.... you beat me to it.


I apologize again..


RR


----------



## HillPeople (Mar 15, 2014)

grapeman said:


> I don't pay anything for live lobster here in the north - because I am one of those unlucky people that can't eat it. The only time I ate it was a bite in high school. My lips swelled all up, my throat closed up and I couldn't half breathe. Then there was the vomiting uncontrollably. I also ate some salad at a picnic and had a similar reaction so I asked what was in it and there was crabmeat in it. I have tried to stay away from it ever since. I even had to stop going to a couple restaurants because of cross contamination of food (from being deep fried in the same oil). I envy those of you guyus who eat it with no problems.



Sorry to hear that Rich.
Shellfish allergies are no fun.
Nothing quite like lobster, mussels, scallops and crabs on linguini with a chilled bottle of dry white.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 15, 2014)

H2O said:


> In my home town 50.00 - 55.00 a dozen for shack size (about a pound).



By "hometown," do you mean somewhere other Airdrie, AB?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2014)

I dont by them unless they go on sale for around $5.99 a lb in Ansonia Ct. usually at Shoprite. Sometimes Stew Leonards which isnt that close to me has them also. The cheapest I ever see them around here is $4.99. I love when they have the new shell lobsters, you dont even need the shell crackers to eat them.


----------



## H2O (Mar 15, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> By "hometown," do you mean somewhere other Airdrie, AB?



What do you mean Sour_Grapes? You haven't tried Prairie Lobster? Similar to Prairie Oysters I would think, Lol. 

Actually, I grew on Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia until I was in my twenties, moved to Alberta after living in the U.S.A when I was about 30.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 16, 2014)

H2O said:


> What do you mean Sour_Grapes? You haven't tried Prairie Lobster? Similar to Prairie Oysters I would think, Lol.
> 
> Actually, I grew on Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia until I was in my twenties, moved to Alberta after living in the U.S.A when I was about 30.



Ahh, now I have another reason to want to visit Cape Breton. I have always wanted to visit for the music, but cheap lobster might push me over the edge!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 16, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I am curious to know how much every one up north pays for a live lobster by the pound....Thanks for any info.



So, James, how much do YOU pay?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 16, 2014)

At krogers they are 11.99 a lb, and they go about 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 lbs.
At walmart they are about 10.99 on sale.
This is for live at both places.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 16, 2014)

James - do you get the clawed Atlantic ones down there or the warm water clawless type? Lobster catches here have been up the last couple of years and fishermen are getting $3.50 to $4 per pound meaning we can get them for about $5 from the roadside vendors, around $6 at the supermarkets.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 16, 2014)

atlantic ones....they have big claws....5 to 6 a lb...i would eat them at least 3 times a week i love them......lobster poor boys...dang....

time of the year i start getting calls from shrimp brokers looking to sale there future catches, and was bringing up the price of lobster as a comparative.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 16, 2014)

Dugger is correct, about $4 pound as of last week in Portland (but I couldn't get them home). Lobster meat was about $29/pound.


----------

